

Healthcare.gov sees outage on final signup day - testrun
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/healthcaregov-sees-outage-on-final-signup-day-2014-03-31

======
cgaudreau
Good thing they extended the deadline a bit for those experiencing technical
issues, then.

------
wprl
My wife experienced this!

